# install mrc1952 into kato gg1



## sal (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm having a problem fitting decoder and speaker.
Is there a good spot for the speaker?
Do I have to modify the engine body?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pictures would help for this one!
You might have to alter the frame for the speaker to fit, but not the body.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

sal said:


> I'm having a problem fitting decoder and speaker.
> Is there a good spot for the speaker?
> Do I have to modify the engine body?


The MRC 1952 sound decoder for the Kato GG-1 should slide into position on top of the rame. The only problem with this decoder is the sound is very weak and MRC should have used a larger speaker to get the proper volume. In a later update MRC suggested using a larger speaker placed near the front truck but that is almost impossible to accomplish.

Unfortunately MRC has many issues with their sound decoders for N scale locomotives that remain unresolved. One case in point is the MRC1952 whose speaker is to small to accommodate proper sound volume. 

I installed the MRC1952 in one of my Kato GG-1's and there is no way to increase the volume of the sound so it can be heard from a three foot distance.


----------

